# Concealed carry holster



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just curious as to what other use for their concealed holster. I don't like the way my current holster sits trying to get some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

Best IWB Holster | Inside the Waistband | AlienGearHolsters

I have been using this one for a while. I like it, pretty comfy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I couldn't not live without my Crossbreed Super Tuck in horse hide. Horse hide supposedly sheds fat boy sweat better than cow hide. 
CrossBreed® Holsters Super Tuck Deluxe IWB Concealed Carry Holster

In those situations where you got to be locked up and buttoned down tight with shirt tails in..or when wearing fuzzy gym shorts..smart carry is pretty hard to beat. Little harder to get it out but beats the heck out of leaving it in the car.

SmartCarry® | Quality Concealed Carry Gun Holsters


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have a Nate Squared Tactical "Original Tuckable" that fits my Glock 19 and S&W Shield. It's extremely comfortable for IWB.
I also have a few OWB paddle holsters; Blackhawk Serpa, Fobus, and an Uncle Mikes Reflex.
I'm going to be picking up a Galco Fletch pretty soon.
Want it before Jan. 1st... ya know, gotta get ready: Getting ready for open carry in God's Country


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I generally carry with a tuck holster left front for a right hand draw. I find the very affordable Desantis tuck outstanding for me.
Made of a split leather is soon forms to the weapon well due to you body heat and natural moisture . The cant is quick and easy to adjust to your needs. It also works well as an in the waist band without tucking. Just get better with time.
Picture is when it was new had not really formed o weapon yet.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I changed my CC gun to a J-frame S&W 357. Which I use an inside the pocket holster with. Carried inside my jacket pocket with extra rounds on a strip clip. Works awesome, comfortable, easy to draw and works great for in the car with seat belt. 7-8 months out of the year it's cold here in WI so it may not work for someone in TX. 

In the summer I use a Kahr 380 or 9mm in a wallet holster in my back pants pocket. Of course I always have a NAA 22 mag on a clip holster in my front pants pocket. There is a box of holsters in the gun room for many different guns and carry locations trying to find something that works, very frustrating and expensive. My point being that maybe a different smaller gun maybe the answer. I don't know how anyone can carry a gun IWB and call it comfortable.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

RUSH25 said:


> Best IWB Holster | Inside the Waistband | AlienGearHolsters
> 
> I have been using this one for a while. I like it, pretty comfy.


Agreed! I have been using teh same Alien Gear Cloak/Tuck 2 holster since I got my CCW. LOVE IT!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I use a pocket holster also, a Galco PHi58. It fits both of my preferred carry weapons, a Smith Model 37 snubbie and a Kahr PM9. In the proper environment, I look completely relaxed with my hand casually inside my pocket; but because my hand is already on the grips, I can draw faster than from any belt holster, I assure you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the DeSantis leather holster for IWB and either Blackhawk or Fobus Paddle Holsters for OWB. I've got a drawer full of others and like these the best.

My dream is to one day have two long barreled Smith & Wessons .500 SW MAGNUM and wear them in a Cross Draw Leather Shoulder Rig!

View attachment 13949


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For cool weather I could not do without my leather biker vest with the secret pockets..just like the one the President of the Hecks Angels wears. You can put a .50 cal long barreled hog leg on the left..if you got one.. and a pint of sour mash on the right. It balances out perfect.

Coronado Concealed-Carry Products - Designing and crafting premium leather goods since 1981


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

Sasquatch...check out theisholsters.com Mine is IWB and I love it. I got the premium leather. All hand made.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

RUSH25 said:


> Best IWB Holster | Inside the Waistband | AlienGearHolsters
> 
> I have been using this one for a while. I like it, pretty comfy.


That's the one I WANT.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> That's the one I WANT.


Best IWB Holster | Inside the Waistband | AlienGearHolsters
agreed, I ordered one tonight.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have 2 advantages, first I am not overweight. At 6'4" I am hovering around 200 lbs and easily wear a pant with a 34" waist.

So wearing an inside the pant gun is not only uncomfortable, it also requires me to wear a 36" pant, sorry at 200 lbs, there isn't much more left to insert a gun.

I also have the advantage of having a hip. It sounds kinda funny but as I work at a sporting goods store I have noticed that the really "rotund" people don't like paddle holsters because they slide around. Which makes sense because they have to hips. If you are basically a cylinder the paddle holster has nowhere to anchor. 

So for me the OUTSIDE the waistband Blackhawk is the best of all worlds. 1. I have a actual hip and it stays there, 2. it has a alock so even riding my horse it stays there, and 3. it is concealed carry but a lot of times it is not, so most of the time my fellow citizens know I am carrying, which has a deterrent factor all in itself, isn't it a fact that most mass shootings occur in gun free zones?

Loosely quoting from Mark Twain... An armed society is a polite society.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

IWB sucks 

Don Hume OWB very comfortable easy re-holstering. Rides high conceals nicely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Holster needs depend so much on a person body. Size shape, physical limits. I like to keep it simple. One thing for sure any thing carried on the hip/waist needs a good belt.
American made holsters and belts. He will resize them if you lose weight his products IMO are well worth it. I have used many of his products.
Not your 39.95 walmart or you 10.99 discount leather belt.
Heavy single ply leather belts in black or brown. Made in USA.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Holster needs depend so much on a person body. Size shape, physical limits. I like to keep it simple. One thing for sure any thing carried on the hip/waist needs a good belt.
> American made holsters and belts. He will resize them if you lose weight his products IMO are well worth it. I have used many of his products.
> Not your 39.95 walmart or you 10.99 discount leather belt.
> Heavy single ply leather belts in black or brown. Made in USA.


I'll second this!
And use it as an opportunity to promote a belt maker I used for my recent purchase: Daltech Force Gun Belts
They have standard leather, reinforced, exotics, and "no buckle" types.
I picked up the Double-stiched Bullhide "Bullbelt".
I can honestly say, it's the best belt I've ever owned.
My last carry belt was leather, but had a kydex insert for stiffness. I like the idea at the time, but have come to realize that the kydex doesn't like flexing much, and has broken over the years.
The double thickness leather should outlast that kydex by many years.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Just curious as to what other use for their concealed holster. I don't like the way my current holster sits trying to get some ideas. Thanks.


Sasq, I carry this one IWB Concealment Gun Holster with Open Muzzle | Falco Gun Holsters Is it the best one out there? don't know, I have no complaints.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll have to look into this for sure. I am the same size as you, 6'4" and 205lbs. This may be what I'm looking for.

All good suggestions though. I have a lot to check out. Thanks to everyone for the feedback.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry if I missed a post that addresses this, but I have a Ruger SP101 2.25" with a hammer spur. IWB I don't think will work, because I am a little over 6'1", and thin, only about 170'lbs. No way I can comfortably jam a revolver inside the waistband. I also don't think ankle holsters would work (haven't tried) since it would look like a brick tied to my leg under my pants. Does anyone else here do anything other than hip holsters?

I think that is best but I want to be able to conceal. Any opinions welcome. The revolver is so much wider than say, a single stack semi auto...


----------



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

First post, I just joined this morning and this thread caught my eye.

I have several from a local guy here who makes them. Can be worn IWB or OWB. He has about 40 different colors and pasterns. Can even make some that will hold a gun with a light.

https://www.facebook.com/Center-Mass-Concealment-Holsters-413570988782226/

Small company, takes orders via facebook or phone. He is currently working on getting a web page set up. I have 3 or 4 of his holsters and they are great.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SlippyJenkins said:


> First post, I just joined this morning and this thread caught my eye.
> 
> I have several from a local guy here who makes them. Can be worn IWB or OWB. He has about 40 different colors and pasterns. Can even make some that will hold a gun with a light.
> 
> ...


For a first post, it kinda sounds like a sales pitch.
I do appreciate the scurry over to the Intro forum shortly after!
Glad to have you.


----------



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

I completely understand. No sales pitch. Been interested in prepping for while now, just never got around to it. I do a lot of reloading and shooting and maybe my experience in that area can be of some use to the community. I've looked at this forum and other before. But given all the stuff going on in Missouri the last few weeks it sounded like a good idea to join a good forum. This was just one of the first threads I came across. And I do plan to be involved for more than just a day lol.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SlippyJenkins said:


> I completely understand. No sales pitch. Been interested in prepping for while now, just never got around to it. I do a lot of reloading and shooting and maybe my experience in that area can be of some use to the community. I've looked at this forum and other before. But given all the stuff going on in Missouri the last few weeks it sounded like a good idea to join a good forum. This was just one of the first threads I came across. And I do plan to be involved for more than just a day lol.


Sort of strange your forum handle is so close to a rather famous member here.... jus sayin :joyous:


----------



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

Its one of the two names I use online, figured it was more appropriate than my other name I use other places of DrunkFatMidget. which i mostly use for gaming.

But not trying to impersonate anyone or ruffle any feathers.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SlippyJenkins said:


> Its one of the two names I use online, figured it was more appropriate than my other name I use other places of DrunkFatMidget. which i mostly use for gaming.
> 
> But not trying to impersonate anyone or ruffle any feathers.


Makes sense LOL The second choice is hilarious I would have used it!


----------



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

Its my handle on jeep forum and for Steam. That name was banned on xbox so I had to use smellyfatmidget instead. It was deemed too inappropriate. So I only use it selectively. Slippy Jenkins is what a few of my co-workers call me and have used it online a few times.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> Sorry if I missed a post that addresses this, but I have a Ruger SP101 2.25" with a hammer spur. IWB I don't think will work, because I am a little over 6'1", and thin, only about 170'lbs. No way I can comfortably jam a revolver inside the waistband. I also don't think ankle holsters would work (haven't tried) since it would look like a brick tied to my leg under my pants. Does anyone else here do anything other than hip holsters?
> 
> I think that is best but I want to be able to conceal. Any opinions welcome. The revolver is so much wider than say, a single stack semi auto...


As long as you're asking for alternatives...

Check out www.tommysgunpack.com - Home of the Original Tommy's Gun Pack!

They've been around a while, but they work well. Made of 1000 denier nylon, Fastex buckles, easy to put on 
& to take off. Comfortable, adjustable, available in numerous sizes to accommodate small concealed carry
pistols up to and including a full-size 1911. Wide, strong nylon belt (reminds me a little of seat belt material)
can be changed to any length. You can also put your cellphone on it, a small flashlight, even a 
multi-tool (like my Gerber). They can easily hold spare magazines. Check 'em out.

The Smart Carry Holster, seen in an earlier post, looks like of ripoff of the old THUNDERWEAR holster.
I don't see much difference! Then again, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery as they say!

Grim

I have found it funny that "fanny packs" are just as often worn in front...and work well that way.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm getting a Sneaky Pete for my new LC9s, I will let you know what I think about it when it gets here.

For my "goes EVERYWHERE with me" NAA derringer, I use a Blackhawk pocket holster.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SlippyJenkins said:


> Its one of the two names I use online, figured it was more appropriate than my other name I use other places of DrunkFatMidget. which i mostly use for gaming.
> 
> But not trying to impersonate anyone or ruffle any feathers.


That was you I killed the other night in TF2!


----------



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

I dont have TF2, I use that name for BF4, BF3, and all the call of dutys. Makes it awesome when I kill a player. "You were killed by DrunkFatMidget"


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SlippyJenkins said:


> I dont have TF2, I use that name for BF4, BF3, and all the call of dutys. Makes it awesome when I kill a player. "You were killed by DrunkFatMidget"


I just got a BF4 DLC email. That was odd.
It barely runs on my system, so I don't play it much.
I feel compelled to play it simply because I got it for free after a screw up with Origin's "free weekend" promotion.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Desantis Nemisis for pocket semi or a J frame


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I use a Theis single clip holster, appendix carry. It has the horse hide leather since I'm in a very hot climate. Love it. I also used a desantis as pictured above and thought that was a good inexpensive option as well.


----------



## jpb0620 (Dec 7, 2015)

I use a galco king tuk with my g19


----------

